# screen printed poly bags?



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

silly question perhaps, but does a place exist that will screen print poly bags with my logo on it? im looking online and all i see are companies that do industrial bags..


----------



## JBYoungdahl (Apr 16, 2009)

We get craft brute bags from Uline. I belive they also do poly.

WWW.Embroideryislanddesigns.com


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

thank yo very much, they sell what im looking for, but i want to know if a place will also custm imprint them, and uline doesnt seem to offer that service at first glance


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

through further looking, Saket is the company that i am looking for..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can also buy the bags and any screenprinter that does flatwork will print them for you.


----------



## itshailing (Feb 19, 2008)

Check out:
Derisory Designs
They do some sweet work with custom mailers, boxes, etc. And they have low minimums. I've gotten some great quotes from them, but no work yet.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

itshailing said:


> Check out:
> Derisory Designs
> They do some sweet work with custom mailers, boxes, etc. And they have low minimums. I've gotten some great quotes from them, but no work yet.


Just sent in for a quote, thanks for this info!


----------



## kporter1 (Mar 16, 2014)

If you are still looking for a poly bag screener - I found a great and affordable guy in Los Angeles that does great work! PM me if you want to see what he does for me and if you want his contact info!


----------

